# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Figurat Stilistike

## [Perla]

*1. Figurat e kuptimit :* _krahasimi,personifikimi,antiteza,kontrasti,hiperbo  la,litoda,grotesku,simboli,paralelizmi figurativ._

*2. Figurat e shqiptimit poetik (figurat tingullore dhe te intonacionit) :* _pyetja retorike,pasthirrma,apastrofa,reticenca (heshtja), pretericioni(tejkalimi),perseritja,epanastrofeja,e  panalepsa,epifora,anafora,aliteracioni,paronomazia  ,onomatopeja,asonanca (zanoresia), kansonanca (bashketingelloresia),pauza (nderprerja)._

*3. Figurat e fjaleve dhe te shprehjeve :* _metafora,katakreza,metonimia,sinekdoka,ironia,sark  azmi,asteimi,paradoksi,oksimoroni,perifraza,epitet  i,alegoria,eufemizmi,antonomazia._

*4. Figurat e fjalorit poetik (te leksikut) :* _sinonimet,antonimet,homonimet,arkaizmat,neologjizm  at,dialektizmat (krahinorizmat),barbarizmat (huazimet)_

----------


## [Perla]

*Krahasimi*

Krahasimi eshte venia balle per balle e dy dukurive,dy sendeve a dy frymoreve te ngjashem nga ana e jashtme,perte ndricuar me mire njerin prej tyre,per a bere me te gjalle e me te pasur mendimin.

Krahasimi eshte perqasje ose perafrim midis dy imazheve qe arrihet duke bashkuar fjalet perkatese me ndihmen e lidhezave.Eshte nje nga figurat me te thjeshta,sepse mjafton te vihen perballe fjalet qe shenojne dukuri,sende a frymore qe kane ngjashmeri dhe te lidhen me lidhezat : _si,ashtu si,porsi_ etj. per ta patur krahasimin.

Ne kete figure stilistike vihen perballe vecorite e dyta,ato qe bien ne sy dhe sherbejne per te vene ne pah ane te ngjashme,per ta ndricuar me mire njeren prej tyre,per ta shprehur me me shume gjalleri e pasuri mendimin.

Kur te dy krahet  e krahasimit nuk jane dy fjale,por dy fjali,atehere krahasimi quhet _similitude_ ose _krahasim i zgjatur._

*Similitude* vjen nga latinishtja similitude = ngjashmeri.

----------


## [Perla]

*Personifikimi* vjen nga latinishtja persona = person.

Personifikomi eshte figure stilistike,me anen e te ciles sendit (ose kafshes) i vishen tiparet e njeriut,gjerat pa shpirt e pa vetedije paraqiten sikur mendojne,veprojne e flasin si njerez.

Shembull :

Valet me brigje
bajne kuvendime.

(Llazar Siliqi - Mesuesi)

Ne kete rast perdoret personifikimi,sepse elementet materiale,*valet* dhe *brigjet* , paraqiten si qenie te gjalla e me vetedije dhe qe mund te shkembejne mendime.

Pervec personifikimit te mirefillte kemi edhe nje lloj tjeter qe quhet *prozopope*.

*Prozopopeja* ben qe te flasin vetat qe mungojne, evokon te vdekurit , u jep atyre jete, levizje dhe te folur.

Shembull :

U ngrit fati i Shqiperise
Si i vdekuri nga varri,
Mori udhen e Azise,
Duke ikur si i marri.

(Naim Frasheri - Historia e Skenderbeut )

Ne kete pjese te poemes se mesiperme, Gjon Kastriotit te vdekur i jepen vecori te njerezve te gjalle,si te ecurit , te menduarit, te folurit.

----------


## [Perla]

*Antiteza* vjen nga greqishtje antithesis = kundervenie, anti = kunder,thesis = vendosje,venie.

Antiteze perftohet duke vene balle per balle dy ane,dy gjendje,dy pamje,dy dukuri te kunderta,qe te dale me shprehes e me ne pah mendimi i autorit. Eshte perafrim i dy antonimeve.

Ajo qe del nga nje antiteze e bukur eshte e shpejte dhe e fuqishme si shkreptima qe shperthen nga takimi i dy ngarkesave te kunderta.
Ashtu sic ka gjera qe ngjajne te krahasimi,po ashtu ka dhe gjera te kunderta te antiteza.

Ndryshe nga shkallezimi qe na jep kalim gradual ne rritje ose ne zbritje,te antiteza kemi nje kalim te shpejte dhe te menjehershem nga nje e kundert te tjetra.

Shembull :

Atje larg ne grykat madheshtore
Maleve,luginave atje
Rrojne prate shqipet arberore ...
Ti ne gjak te tyre varrin ke
O i pavarrosuri Skenderbe.

(Ismail Kadare - Varrimi i Skenderbeut)

Fjalet e nenvizuara perbejne antitezen.

----------


## [Perla]

*Kontrasti*  vjen nga frengjishtja contraste = ndryshim i madh, kundershti.

Kontrasti ndertohet duke vene perballe ne menyre te theksuar dy karaktere njerezore,dy sende a dukuri,por duke kundervene figura a tablo te tera,jo ane ane te vecanta,si te antiteza.

Kontrasti tregon nje kundershti te fuqishme,nje skajshmeri te dyfishte.Ajo qe i jep fuqi me te madhe kontrastit eshte se figuratvihen afer njera-tjetres.Midis antitezes dhe kontrastit nuk ka kufij te prere.

Per shembull :

Ne romanin ne vargje te Aleksander Pushkinit - Eugjen Onjegin, heroit kryesor Onjeginit,qe eshte i matur e gjakftohte, i vihet perballe nje shok gjaknxehte e shume i rrembyer sic eshte Lenski.

Ja nje shembull kontrasti nga letersia shqipetare :

Kur nenat tona halleshumta
mbeshtetnin kokat siper trungut,
ajo porosiste ne vende te huaja
kolltuke te modes me te fundit.

Kur nenat tona stomak boshe
punonin njezet ore ne dite,
ajo urdheronte nje sherbetore
ta krihte me kreher te florinjte.

(Ndoc Gjetja - Kontrast)

Per te dyja strofat,dy vargjet e para jane ne kontrast me vargun e trete e te katert.

----------


## [Perla]

*Hiperbola* vjen nga greqishtja _hyperbolé_ = hedhje pertej,zmadhim i tepruar.

Hiperbola eshte figure stilistike, qe ndertohet mbi bazen e zmadhimit jashte mase deri ne tepri te qenieve,sendeve a tipareve te tyre,per te bere pershtypje ose per te theksuar mendimin.

Te vepra "Historia e Skenderbeut" , kur flet per kthimin e Skenderbeut ne Kruje, Fan Noli shkruan :

" Ne mur,persiper vatres,varej nje shpate e koherave te vjetra qe s'e ngre dot njeriu i sotem as me dy duar.Qe palla e Kastrioteve,e mbajtur brez pas brezi prej trimash qe nxori ajo dere e shkelqyer.Turqit shkelen dhe plackiten keshtjellen,por pallen s'e ngane, se asnje s'qe i zoti ta perdorte ...
"Ndersa per Skenderbeun thuhet ne menyre hiperbolike se e rrembeu shpaten sikur te qe e lehte si pende, e ngjeshi ne brez dhe shkoi kaluar ne fortese.

Pjeset e nenvijezuara perbejne hiperbolen.

----------


## [Perla]

*Litota*  vjen nga greqishtja _litotës_ - zvogelim, thjeshtesi.

Litota eshte e kunderta e hiperboles dhe autori thote me pak,duke lene te kuptohet me shume.Litota perdoret per modesti, per druajtje dhe rrallehere edhe per ironi.

Shembull nga letersia artistike :
Kur Skenderbeu kthehet ne Kruje,ai i drejtohet keshtu komandantit te keshtjelles :

E dini si kam luftuar
per Sulltan' e per Turqine
dhe qysh ai me ka shuar
vellezerit e shtepine ?!

S'jane punera te lehta
keto qe jane punuar,
dhe nuk rrine te fshehta
as jane per te harruar.

(Naim Frasheri - Historia e Skenderbeut )

Ne vargun "S'jane punera te lehta" kemi nje litote,sepse me fjalen (te lehta) nenkuptohet e kunderta : te renda.Gjithashtu edhe ne vargun: "As jane per te harruar", kemi nje litote dhe nenkuptohet : duhen kujtuar.

Pjeseza zdutese "as" sherben per t'i dhene kuptim me te plote litotes.

_Ps. Ju lutem modetatoreve te temes te modifikojne ne postimin e pare *litoda* ne *litote* per te qene te sakte. (Gabim ne shkrim)_

----------


## [Perla]

*Grotesku* vjen nga italishtja _grottesca_ - qe i ngjet shpelles;nga disa zbukurime te epokes se Rilindjes qe ishin te nderlikuara me kafshe e bime dhe qe imitonin modelet e piktutave te zbuluara ne rrenojat e Romes, me figura te vogla te nderthurura ne menyre te cuditshme.

Grotesku eshte nje menyre shprehjeje ose menyre paraqitjeje ne te cilen bashkohen ane te stermadhuara te vena ne kontrast te forte e te papritur,ose format me te perziera,te parregullta e te largeta te realitetit duke i shformuar deri ne perqeshje.

Ne grotesk del bashkeekzistenca shperthyese midis te qeshures dhe te qares,midis komikes dhe tragjikes,te ultes dhe madherishmes,te bukures dhe te shemtuares etj, duke u kundervene figurave me permasa ose me shtrirje teper shperpjestimore.

Grotesku si tip i vecante i shprehjes artistike gjendet me se pari brenda poetikes se mitologjise se lashte.Nga keto burime u ushqye letersia e shkruar me grotesk duke filluar nga poema "Iliada" dhe "Odisea" te Homerit etj.

Don Kishoti eshte nje figure groteske me karakter te nderlikuar e te dyzuar,misherim i marrezise njerezore,por edhe i heroizmit e vetemohimit per drejtesi.

Shembull:

Magjistari - thote Sojliu (nenkuptohet Don Kishoti), e beterizon te bukuren dhe e zbukuron te beterten.

(Migel Servantes - Don Kishoti i Mances)

Fjalet e nenvizuara perbejne *grotesk*.

----------


## [Perla]

*Simboli* vjen nga greqishtja _sumbolon_ - shenje konvencionale njohese,nje send i ndare me dysh,dy gjysmat e te cilit sherbejne si shenja njohjeje.

Simboli eshte nje figure me kuptim te dyfishte,e vila paraqet nje send,nje frymor a nje dukuri nepermjet nje sendi,nje frymori a nje dukurie tjeter,qe behet perfaqesues dhe ngjall lidhje te peraferta.Zakonisht ideja eshte abstrakte dhe simboli qe e perfaqeson ate eshte konkret,si p.sh paqen e simbolizon pellumbi.

*Simbol* quhet figura artistike qe personifikon ne te vertete me forcen me te madhe tiparet me karakteristike te nje dukurie,idene e saj vendimtare.

Shembull:

Harpagoni (personazhi kryesor i komedise "Kopraci" te Molierit ) eshte simboli i kopracise,Tartufi(personazhi kryesor i komedise "Tartufi" te Molierit) eshte simbol i hipokrizise.

Simboli ka dale nda paralelizmi figurativ,sepse eshte nje lloj paralelizmi,por gjysmak.Te simboli ana njerezore nuk shprehet,por lihet te nenkuptohet dhe shprehet vetem ana natyrore.Koncepti i simbolit eshte i afert me ate te alegorise dhe ne disa aspekte edhe me ate te metafores._Kur simboli humbet kuptimin e tij te pavarur,ai kthehet ne alegori_.

Simboli u drejtohet me teper ndienjave,anes emocionale,ndersa alegoria i drejtohet mendjes se lexuesit,arsyes.
Tek simboli theksohet cilesia mbizoteruese dhe nuk merren parasysh cilesite e tjera.

Shembull :

Te poezia "Himni i flamurit" e Fan Nolit,me fjalen "Flamur" nenkuptohet kombi shqiptar.

----------


## [Perla]

*Paralelizmi figurativ*

*Paralelizem* vjen nga greqishtja _paralletos_ - qe ecen krahas,prane njeri-tjetrit.

Paralelizmi figurativ este venia e nje dukurie te natyres perballe me nje gjendje shpirterore ose me nje veprim njerezor,zakonisht me ane ndertimesh sintaksore te ngjashme.

Edhe paralelizmi figurativ,ne trajten pohuese ose mohuese,eshte ashtu si personifikimi,nje figure e vjeter stilistike.Te dyja keto figura e kane origjinen tek marredheniet e njeriut te lashte me natyren,por duhet theksuar se personifikimi ngrihet mbi bazen e shkrirjes se natyres brenda njeriut,mbi bazen e njejtesimit te natyres me njeriun,mbi praktiken shpirtezuese te natyres.Ne personifikim eshte bota njerezore qe ndihmon te shprehen vecorite e botes materiale,vecori te natyres pa fund.Ndersa tek paralelizmi figurativ ndodh e kunderta: bota natyrore ndihmon per te shprehur ne menyre figurative e emocionale vecori te kufizuara te jetes njerezore.

Shembull paralelizmi figurativ pohues :

Perkulet qiparisi nga maja ne rreze,
Po qan vasha mbi varrin e trimit.
(Populli)

Ne kete rast eshte perdorur nje paralelizem figurativ,sepse kemi venie perballe me qellim figurativ emocional te vajzes me zemer te thyer nga dhimbja per humbjen e te dashurit,me perkuljen e qiparisit nga maja ne rreze prej stuhise se pameshirshme.

----------


## [Perla]

*Pyetja retorike*

Mbiemri 'retorik' vjen nga greqishtja _rhetoricos_- i oratorit,qe ka te beje me gojetarine.

Pyetja retorike ndertohet duke pyetur,pa kerkuar pergjigje,per t'i dhene shprehjes ngarkese emocionale,per ta terhequr vemendjen e degjuesit a lexuesit.Ajo eshte shprehje e terthorte qe tregon habi,pakenaqesi,padurim,qortim,keqardhje etj. Kur bejme pyetje retorike "pse me hengre ne bese?" , ne nuk kerkojme pergjigje,por shprehim qendrimin tone ndaj veprimit te nje tjetri.

Kur autori per qellime te caktuara stilistike i pergjigjet vete pyetjes retorike,atehere nje pyetje e tille quhet subjekcion.

Shembull :

Dhe armiqte e eger e kafshonin kufinjte,
kafshonin supet e zhveshura,te zbehta t'Atdheut,
Atdheut nga ethet e uria i erreshin syte
dhe ngrihej,duke u lekundur,
harronte urine,
shkonte te maste kufinjte neper nate.
Me meter?
Me jard ?
Jo,
Me pushken e gjate.

(Ismail Kadare - Perse mendohen keto male)

----------


## [Perla]

*Pasthirrma* ose thirrja eshte nje shperthim poetik i ndjenjave,qe sherben per t'i bere me prekese fjalet.

Shembull :

Ah,moj Shqiperi e mjere !
(Naim Frasheri - Historia e Skernderbeut)

Ne ato raste kur me ane te nje pasthirrme shprehet nje deshire e thelle,nje urrejtje e fuqishme,nje pasion i zjarrte,nje lakmi e forte, figura quhet *opatacion.*
Opatacione te bukura ka perdorur Migjeni.

O, si nuk kam nje grusht te forte
T'i bie mu ne zemer malit qe s'be zan,
Ta dije dhe ai se c'domethane i dobet
N'agoni te perdihet si vigan i vrame.

(Migjeni - Recital' i malsorit)

----------


## [Perla]

*Apostrofa* vjen nga greqishtja _apostrophe_ - ndryshim drejtimi,shmangie,nga apo - larg, strophe - kthese.

Apostrofa eshte figure stilistike,me te cilen u drejtohemi ose therresim sikur t'i kishim prane njerez te gjalle ose te vdekur, a gjera te aferta ose te largeta 

Shembull :

Lamtumire, o mori Shkoder !
Lamtumire, o ti Cukal !
Zhduket Buna nen nje koder,
zhduket Drini nen nje mal.

(Ndre Mjeda - Lamtumire)

----------


## [Perla]

*Retiçenca* _(heshtja)_

*Retiçence* vjen nga latinishtja _reticentia_ - heshtje.

Retiçenca perftohet duke e keputur menjeher mendimin,zakonisht para nje fjale ose shprehjeje me peshe, me qellim qe te nenkuptohet vazhdimi i tij.

Fjalia e nderprere lexohet me intonacion te lene pezull dhe perjetimi ose ironia merr fuqi me te madhe.

Shenohet zakonisht me tri pika ( ... )

Shembull :

Dikush trokiti ne dere ...
- Kush a ?
- A po na fal ndoj send zoje?
- Zoti te dhashte !
- Na fal ndaj send , te dhashte zoti shendet ...
- Hajt ! Zoti te dhashte.

(Migjeni - Zoti te dhashte)

----------


## [Perla]

*Pretericioni* _( tejkalimi )_

*Pretericion* vjen nga latinishtja _praeteritoi_ - kalim pertej, kapercim pa e permendur.

Pretericioni le ne heshtje per t'u nenkuptuar dicka,por pastaj e permendme hollesi ate qe nuk u tha para heshtjes.Eshte formule,permes se ciles thuhet se nuk do sshprehet ajo,qe do te dale me tej ne fjali me me fuqi.

Ndersa ne _reticence_ kemi te bejme me nje figure sugjestive te drejtperdrejte qe le ne heshtje per te folur me me fuqi,perkundrazi ne _pretericion_ kemi te bejme me nje figure te terthorte,sugjestive e ngacmuese qe mohon per te pohuar me force.

Shembull pretericioni :

Gjimon topi ... jo! Midja nga uria.

(Migjeni - Moll' e ndalueme)

----------


## [Perla]

*Perseritja* eshte rimarrja,togfjalesha e fjalive te njejta,qe sherben per te forcuar shprehjen artistike , per te theksuar , per te vene ne pah, ose per te percjelle vecantine e nje gjendjeje emocionale a psikologjike.

Perseritja i jep edhe prozes ritem,kur sherben per ta organizuar tekstin.

Kur Migjeni thote: "Qeshu,Rini ! Qeshu ! Bota asht e jote" te poezia "Kanga e rinise",ai perdor perseritjen me fjalen "qeshu" .

----------


## [Perla]

*Epanastrofeja* vjen nga greqishtja _epanastrofé_ - rikthim, nga _epana_ - serish dhe _strofé_ - kthim, rrotullim.

Kur nje ose disa fjale e fundit te vargut a te nje fjalie perseriten ne fillim te vargut a fjalise qe pason, perseritja quhet *epanastofe*.

Shembull :

Sot u pame e sot u ndame
Dhe nuk thame dot nje fjale:
Kur u ndame vame e qame,
Qame me ca lot te vale.

( Lasgush Poradeci - Sot u pame.Kenge)

Fjalet e nenvizuara perbejne *epanastrofene*.

Kjo figure stilistike quhet ndryshe *anadiloze* ( prej greqishtes _anadiplosis_ - dyfishim )

----------


## [Perla]

*Epanalepsa* vjen nga greqishtja _epanalepsis_ - perseritje, rimarrje.

Epanalepse kemi kur nje fjale a shprehje e fillimit te nje vargu perseritet ne fund te atij vargu.

Shembull :

Kurbeti,shoke,kurbeti,
Kushvate e nuk mbeti?

(Andon Zako Cajupi - Kurbeti )

Fjala "kurbeti" qe perseritet ne fillim dhe ne fund te vargut quhet *epanalepse*.

----------


## [Perla]

*Epifora* vjen nga greqishtja _epiphora_ - shtese.

Epifora eshte perseritje e po atyre mjeteve ne fund te vargjeve a fjalive per t'u dhene ngarkese emocionale.

Epifore quhet edhe vargu i fundit qe sherben si mbyllje ose si refren pas cdo strofe.

Shembull :

Syte e mi kane pare
Rrezellimin e veses
Dhe kane qare.

Kane pare
Dashurine e vertete
Dhe kane qare.

Kane pare
Vdekjen e ndershme
Dhe kane qare.

Syte e mi,
Kush i pa dhe qau ?

(Beatrice Ballici - Syte e mi )

Fjalet e nenvizuara jane *epifore* pasi perseritja e tyre ne fund te vargjeve sherben per t'i permbyllur se bashku mendimet e shprehura.

----------


## [Perla]

*Anafore* vjen nga greqishtja _anaphora_ - nxjerrje lart.

Anafora eshte perseritja e nje fjale a nje togu ne fillim te dy a me shume vargjeve ose frazave.

Shembull :

Ato te mirat,
ato te bardhat,
ato te dlirat,
ato te dashurat,
ato te emblat,
ato te fortat,
ato te drejtat,
ato shqipe mali,
ato thelleza fushe,
ato shamizeza,
ato shamikuqe,
ato gjumelehta,
ato flokethinjurat,
ato prehernxehtat.

( Abdullah Thaci Peje - Nenat tona )

Perseritja e fjales "ato" ne fillim te vargjeve quhet *anafore.*

Ne ato raste kur kemi perseritje ne fillim dhe ne fund te vargut si dhe ne fillim te vargut te ri, figura stilistike quhet *simplote*. ( vjen nga greqishtja _sumplokè_ - pleksje,gershetim,thurje )

Shembull :

Me humbi,shoke me humbi,
Me humbi gushepellumbi,
Humbi e s'duket gjekundi
Vate e vjen buze lumi.

(Thimi Mitko - Bleta shqiptare)

Ndersa ne keto raste kur perseritja eshte e perzier,pa vende te caktuara ne fjali apo ne vargje, quhet *politonon* qe ne greqisht do te thote _e shumellojte_.

Shembull :

Nji alternative ... nje alternative me dy fytyra,sic jane te gjitha alternativat.Tue u krue mbas veshit,rri njeriu perpara alternatives.

( Migjeni - Sokrat i vuejtun apo derr i kenaqun)

----------

